# Weekend report Memoiral Day weekend



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Not judging by my catch but Stripers were the number one catch most being caught from boat but there was a 36" catch from Shippian point and a few keepers caught from Cos cob and Greenwich harbors, there are report of bunker schools in Stamford and Norwalk Harbor and there is one confirmed Bluefish being landed. I hope everyone had a awesome weekend


----------

